# Hollow be thy name.



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Who here plays hollow body electrics? Why? Choices? Insights?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Are you including semi-hollows ?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

greco said:


> Are you including semi-hollows ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Sure, go for it!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lemonhand (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a few semi-hollow models - a Gibson ES-355 and a Rickenbacker 330-12 and I have had others in the past. I like them for the versatility and resonance - my 355 can do almost anything I want it too and they just sound very vibrant. I have enough solidbody guitars so that I think all of my future guitars will be hollow or semi-hollow.


----------



## holyman (Dec 22, 2009)

I just got a Gibson 339. Its the Carleton burst model with the huge neck. I love the way the guitar plays and it sounds amazing (57 Classic pups). Too bad it won't stay in tune. I am going to return it this weekend I think. I know a couple of people who have this guitar who had the tuners replaced, but I am not going to spend another hundred bucks on tuners after already spending more than I can afford to buy the guitar in the first place. 

To have such a beautiiful guitar that sounds and plays so perfectly yet won't stay in tune has been extremely frustrating.

Guess I will have to save up for that PRS semi-hollow I have always wanted.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

My Heatley Tradition and MotorAve McQueen are both chambered single cut types. The 2 main reasons I went this way were 1) lower weight (~7 lbs) and 2) a nicer unplugged sound


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hey if ted nugent played one, then they they rock, no doubt about it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> Are you including semi-hollows ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Wouldn't it take two semi-hollows to make one hollow?:wave:

As you can see by my signature I have an Ibanez AG-75. It's an excellent guitar and the range of sounds is very good. My toilet guitar in my avatar is hollow as well. The range of sounds it produces are quite varied as well but not so pleasing to the ears.

If I bought another hollow body, it would be the Godin Kingpin II.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Wouldn't it take two semi-hollows to make one hollow?:wave:


What have you been smokin' ?

Dave


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

I have two semi-hollows. A Godin Flat Five X and an Ibanez AM-50. It's their versality that attracks me. I can get a good velvet jazzy sound to a very agressive rock tone. You can have versality with other kinds of guitar but, I think that these have a wider spectrum of tones. And, for sure, the amp is also important, it has to support that versality.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Blueshawk. GASSING for an Gibson ES 135though.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm not entirely happy with the Epiphone Emperor and Epiphone Dot Studio hanging around here. Also have Tele Thinlines but they hardly qualify as semi-hollows.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a cherry red Gibson 335 Dot and I like it. The reason I went for a semi hollow was that I don't always play it plugged in but it still sounds good to me.

Brian


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't play any semi or full hollow body guitars but your thread title choice is fantastic, Mooh!


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

My number one guitar is a Washburn J9 single cut semi with a bigsby. I was trying out Gibson ES 135s and picked this up....there was no comparison. It played better, had better workmanship;Ii watched the price as it went on sale from $1400 down to $1200 to $900.....finally made a lo ball offer of $500 and couldn`t believe it when the owner said OK. I upgraded the pick ups to Duncan Phat cats (for a P90 ish sound ) and changed the pots. Every body I play with can`t believe the sound.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guitars pictures by Electraglide49 - Photobucket
The semi-hollow JF1-EX has a nice warm sound thru my tube amp and the Canora archtop has that early 30's sound you can only get from an old hollow body guitar. Sounds good plugged in or not. They suit my choice of music when the mood strikes me.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't have one, but I LOVE the ES-335. My buddy had a 1972 with trapeze that I ogled, but didn't have the coin to bring home.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I waffle back and forth about trading the Epiphone Emperor (Bartolini pickup) as I don't use it much at all. It's a good jazz axe, but I think I lean more towards a narrower body in electric guitars. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a custom made Carter "Medley" (335ish). Sounds awesome and very versatile!
Cheers,







[/IMG]


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Great discussion thread. I have a Rickenbacker 330/6 in Fireglo finish, and a Gretsch Chet Atkins 6120-1959LTV (as seen in my profile pic) in Gretsch Orange. I am a singer/songwriter sort of guy, and I write most of my songs on an acoustic guitar initially so playing a semi-hollow or hollow-bodied has a lot to do with feel and comfort for me. When I play my Gretsch it feels likes I am playing an acoustic, but with all that great Gretsch-electric goodness. I also dig the full-bodied characteristics in tone that the Gretsch and Rickenbacker provide. Also, there are so many copies of strats, teles and Les pauls (nothing against those guitars---I own one of each), however, I don't think there is a manufacturer out there who has nailed the Gretsch or Rickenbacker sound yet, so, that is another reason I went with those particular hollowbody and semi-hollow models respectively.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I love my Electra Elvin Bishop "335". Soft as a kitten or growl like a mountain lion, it will cover a lot of bases.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice! Any other photos?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I really like this semi-hollow, P90 combo.









I do not have pics of my Heritage H-576 fat-ass hollow, but it is a fantastic instrument as well!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well if you search back through several months you can see some chronicling of how I came to own a hollowbody.

It started with investigating cheaper resos, and not finding anything I liked that was affordable (It makes no sense for me to spend the kind of money a National costs, just to play it at home, and it wouldn't be my main guitar.)

While searching for the reso I started to try out hollow bodies.
Now, I used to hate jazzboxes--I saw no point to them.
And visually I especially didn't like Venetian cutaways--preferring the sharper Florentine cutaways.

But I started playing some hollow bodies and found myself liking them now.
If I was going to get another guitar I wanted something different than what I already had, and they certainly qualified.

After several months of searching and trying a variety of hollowbodies and semi hollows I found an Ibanez AF95 I fell in love with. It spoke to me, and said it was my guitar.

About a year and half later, the honeymoon continues.









I like the different tones it gets, and the trapeze bridge adds a different dimension.
I also never used to like trapezes on semis--but now I do.

I'm glad I changed my mind about jazzboxes...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]9TyzAAwJnIw[/YOUTUBE]
Seeing this video was also part of why I changed my mind about archtops.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Here is a picture of the Electra sans Bigsby (note: colour (tobacco burst) is more accurate in this photo than one previously shown)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Ron...Thanks. Nice axe.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

What's the story on the Elektra? I believe these are the brand Elvin played back in the 70s but I thought they were gone. Have they just been below the radar? are they being reissued? Is that a 70s model? I saw Elvin last year and he was playing a 335 most of the night.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

washburned said:


> What's the story on the Elektra? I believe these are the brand Elvin played back in the 70s but I thought they were gone. Have they just been below the radar? are they being reissued? Is that a 70s model? I saw Elvin last year and he was playing a 335 most of the night.













This is an original '77, in very good condition. Elvin endorsed this model back in the day. Although I never saw a picture of him with this particular burst, here is a picture of him with a solid colour "Vine of Life, Evin Bishop" edition.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i love hollow and semi-hollow bodies - i have several with varying degrees of hollowness - i tend to gravitate more toward the semihollow since i can control the feedback a bit more - bigsby is a must!

heritage H535
heritage H576 (custom order)
furlanetto semihollow
hawes 335 style
kay Archtop 

i have had others in the past (tele thinline, another Heritage H576, epi sheriton) - 335 style is probably my alltime favorite style of hollow or semi


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

I love this thread.
I've got 2 hollowbodies. 

One is a Semi made by Eastwood.
It's kind of a Gretsch copy. Lovely tones.

The second is a Washburn J9VG which I got at a Pawn Shop.
It was a real mess, but cleaned up nicely

Eastwood Custom 12









Washburn J9VG









Chris


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Epiphone Riviera MIJ around 1978-82. Haven't played it in a while. Been rotating guitars. Small neck, but comfortable. Frets are a bit small too. Neck pickup sounds really good.


----------



## Markystang (May 28, 2010)

I just got an Ibanez AS73. So far so good! I love being able to play it unplugged too.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd sort of forgotten about this thread, thanks for reviving it.

Since I last posted here the Emperor and Dot Studio are gone. That means there's another hole in my arsenal. I'm not sure what to plug that hole with, another hollow or something else altogether (like a bass, mandolin, or banjo). I have played a number of Ibanez semi-hollowbodies that impress me, but not being much of an impulse buyer means all I do is "tire kick" a lot.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I just got this '83 ES-335 Dot CMT (stands for Curly Maple Top) about a month ago and it has become my "number 1" guitar. That's saying a lot because I have and love a PRS CE-24 with 57/08s and a 1964 Strat. I love how this guitar resonates, and, going thru a TCE Nova System pedal into either my late '70's DR or '67 Vibrolux Reverb, the guitar sounds simply awesome. Kicking in the OD on the Nova System, even at very low volumes, gives this guitar an amazingly raunchy sound and it will sustain for days. Rolling back the volume knob really cleans it up while switching to the neck pickup gives it that fat, jazzy, bluesy sound. I just love the versatility and playability of this beauty.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

cknowles said:


> I love this thread.
> I've got 2 hollowbodies.
> 
> One is a Semi made by Eastwood.
> ...


Those Washburns J9s from that period are real sleepers....Korean manufacture, high quality components, great playability....mine is my No.1 guitar


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

This is my fave: my Yamaha SA500:










I have done pretty well finding nice guitars in the $500 range, and this is one of them. I pick it up before my Les Paul Standard and my G&L Legacy every time!
-Mikey


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's my favorite, a 1968 Univox 'Coily' named 'Christine'. This guitar virtually plays itself. I don't think I'll ever sell this one!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> but not being much of an impulse buyer means all I do is "tire kick" a lot.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Me too, I spent a few months last time I bought one--some of which is chronicled in some past threads.
The tire-kicking/test driving is part of the fun.


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

4 years ago I picked up a 'Douglas' SM-91 on clearance at Rondo Music. It appears to be made in one of the same factories that makes Epiphones in China. Flamed maple all 4 sides, 7 ply binding, upgraded pups to GFS Dream 180's and it really sings. I really want a Gretsch, but this thing is great for now.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Still on my want list.. thought I had a trade deal with my Tele for a ES 335 .. but that seem to have evaporated.. but I spied this thing this morning.... 

Mooh.. I said don't do impulse buys... 
1971 Epiphone Casino Made in Japan - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm leaning towards a Kingpin, but a 335ish axe would be cool again.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

And here's a granddaddy to them all

IMG_0934 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

My hollowbody electric is an Aria FA-71, much like the one pictured here:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

beautiful guit shoretyus.

have you seen this trombone?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I seem to have gravitated towards the hollowbodies in the last couple of years. But I'm not surprised as I played acoustic guitar for a long time before I started playing solid body electrics. Presently I have 2 archtops and 2 semis:

Ibanez PM35 NT
Ibanez Artstar AS120
Godin Fifth Ave Kingpin
Prestige NYS Standard


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

laristotle said:


> beautiful guit shoretyus.
> 
> have you seen this trombone?


Ya... I managed to get a nice old Yamaha bass trombone last month for a good price ....and the es335 deal feel apart last night. Which makes me said because a guy came out to our jam last night with one... man they sound good 
thanks for thinkin of me Larry.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

A Gretsch 6120 Brian Setzer.

It just feels competely different. And TBH, fills any need I may have for an acoustic.

Playing different guitars just puts me in the mood for playing different kinds of music.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Chito said:


> I seem to have gravitated towards the hollowbodies in the last couple of years. But I'm not surprised as I played acoustic guitar for a long time before I started playing solid body electrics. Presently I have 2 archtops and 2 semis:
> 
> Ibanez PM35 NT
> Ibanez Artstar AS120
> ...


Nice guitars.
I almost went with a 5th Avenue, but decided on the Ibanez--still, they are different enough that maybe one day I'll get a 5th Avenue--(probably the Kingppin like you have--the one pickup version.) 
Well if decide to get that instead of a 6 string acoustic, Strat/Strat style guitar (Really like the Progressions) and a semi hollow.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

zontar said:


> Nice guitars.
> I almost went with a 5th Avenue, but decided on the Ibanez--still, they are different enough that maybe one day I'll get a 5th Avenue--(probably the Kingppin like you have--the one pickup version.)
> Well if decide to get that instead of a 6 string acoustic, Strat/Strat style guitar (Really like the Progressions) and a semi hollow.


Thanks. My favourite these days is the Prestige with the p90s. Although I find it's heavier than most semi-hollows I've played, it is very comfortable to play. The neck is neither big nor small. It also sounds warmer than the Kingpin.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice guitars there Chito! What type of music do you guys play on your holowbodies primarily? Although I'm just a hack, I have many different types of guitars because I like playing and listening to all kinds of different music. I like using my hollowbody Univox for jazz, softer, slower blues, funk and '70s pop, rockabilly and some slowed-down surf music stuff.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/Guitars/HDGuit004.jpg
From left to right: '09 Peavey JF1 semi-hollow, '71/'72 Saga II semi-hollow, late'60's(?) Kent hollow and a late '60's Canora hollow. Each has it's own sound and fits it's own mood.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/Guitars/HDGuit004.jpg
> From left to right: '09 Peavey JF1 semi-hollow, '71/'72 Saga II semi-hollow, late'60's(?) Kent hollow and a late '60's Canora hollow. Each has it's own sound and fits it's own mood.


Someday I'm gonna have to head out there to Red Deer and meet up with you, Electragide! You're rollin' with style...oh and the bikes are nice too.

I used to live in the North-End of Calgary back in the early '80s. I worked for Surge Dairy Equipment at the time and traveled a lot up all the country roads between Calgary and Red Deer. My favorite old-style Cowboy place was a little town called Caroline. Is it still the same...or does it now have a Walmart boulevard with vinyl-sided suburban townhouses radiating outwards from it like everywhere else?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

From what my wife says, Caroline is still the same as when she used to ride there with her then husband and the rest of the mc. in the early 80's. 1/2 a dozen streets, the bar is still the same and Ian Tyson still calls the area home. Nice ride from here to there.....the bar in Spruce View has good food and jams on Sat., good food in Caroline to. And for the most part the roads are probably still like they were when you drove them. Where you lived in Calgary is almost downtown now. The wife rides the '05 Deluxe and I ride the 'Glide.....and no, she doesn't play guitar.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm still looking for a hollow body. This is taking way too long. Frustrating, but I want something that "speaks to me".

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Gazoo (May 3, 2010)

Well you definantly have the right attitude. I wandered for a long time before I found Selma. She was tucked in the back corner of a used guitar room. I had played everything in the store but nothing sounded that good. I didn't really like the look of her but I thought wth I'm here anyways I might as well try it. Man what a great sound clean into an Orange Amplifier.

Selma is a Epiphone Sheraton II, I changed the harness because the wiring would rub on the pickup selector and ground out from time to time. So I bought a custom prewired harness from Dr. Vintage Music Services that had vintage everything on it including some modern insulation and a little piece of armor so it would never ground out on the switch again. It also had one piece extra long leads for the pickups so the harness never has to come out of the guitar again all the soldering is done in the pickup cavity, so if I decided to swap pickups it was simple to do. I did decide to swap pickups eventually because the neck was sounding flabby and dull. I put in a set of Gibson P94 a single coil pickup's designed for a humbucker cavity. Replaced both the neck and the bridge. Had a setup done also, and brother this thing honks now. Clear as a bell on the neck and meaty similar to a P90 on the bridge.

It's a semi-hollowbody which makes controlling feedback a little easier although feedback is still a problem for me in small rooms if I'm really cranked up. The sustain on a semi-hollow is better too or at least it seems to be. Binding both front and back and a big fat neck. The only issue I have is because of the gloss finish on the neck I get hung up from time to time if I start sweating. eventually the finish will either wear down or I'll have to sand it down or something.

My advice is just keep looking and don't settle. Keep your eye's closed and let your ears choose.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice to see this thread still going. Sold my Gibson ES330 years ago and have been sans hollowbody ever since. At least until a couple weeks ago when I found my new buddy in an inventory clearance sale.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Diablo said:


> A Gretsch 6120 Brian Setzer.
> 
> It just feels competely different. And TBH, fills any need I may have for an acoustic.
> 
> Playing different guitars just puts me in the mood for playing different kinds of music.


Here's my Gretsch 6120 1960 Re-Issue. Virtually the same as a Setzer, except for flame top, tune-o-matic bridge and dice knobs. Gotta love the tone from these guitars.


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm a Gretsch man myself. They're just very versatile in tones available, comfortable to play, kind of over the top and kitschy at times in style, but I love that. Plus I feel like i'm playing something substantial for a guitar, in terms of size. Most solid bodies just feel like a toy to me now. The only thing I can't really cover tone-wise is a Strat, and for that reason, I've kept a Squier Strat around for when I want that tone. Otherwise, I'm trimming my collection down to these three Gretsch's and the strat.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There are some truly cool guitars in this thread. I was expecting more Gibsons but am pleasantly surprised our collective tastes are broader than that (not that there's anything wrong with Gibson love that is).

I am considering having an old non-cutaway f hole Harmony restored. I love the body size, but it has a loose tone bar (top brace), really rough finish, no electronics, and some other issues. If not that, I need to go shopping.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Mooh said:


> There are some truly cool guitars in this thread. I was expecting more Gibsons but am pleasantly surprised our collective tastes are broader than that (not that there's anything wrong with Gibson love that is).
> 
> I am considering having an old non-cutaway f hole Harmony restored. I love the body size, but it has a loose tone bar (top brace), really rough finish, no electronics, and some other issues. If not that, I need to go shopping.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


 You know, if you didn't mind changing a "vintage" guitar, a good luthier could pop the top, fix the brace, add a single cutaway and pickups for probably a reasonable sum. Well worth the effort if you like how the guitar plays. Aluthier friend of mine did this to an old Gibson thinline a few years back and it kills.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

my vote: Heritage 535 all the way


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

washburned said:


> You know, if you didn't mind changing a "vintage" guitar, a good luthier could pop the top, fix the brace, add a single cutaway and pickups for probably a reasonable sum. Well worth the effort if you like how the guitar plays. Aluthier friend of mine did this to an old Gibson thinline a few years back and it kills.


I will do the electronics, the neck shaping, bridge, and nut, but I'll have a real builder do the rest, ie bracing (sides and top), binding, refinishing, and reinforcing the area of the side where controls will go. In my experience it's better to pop the back to fix the top. That way there's less potential damage or warping to the top. I wouldn't likely have it cutaway, just to save body volume and symetry.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

My ES-335 is my "go to" guitar. Can play an amazing range of music from rock to blues and beyond.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tar...Sweet! Ever try it without the pickguard?

This one is nice http://www.12fret.com/used/Hofner_Vice_President_2000(C).jpg

and so is this

http://www.12fret.com/used/Ibanez_PM-100_1997(C).jpg 

but I don't have the coin right now.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm a big fan of single coil pickups on hollowbodys. If it has a tremolo/Bigsby, even better. This is a Korean made Gretsch Electromatic. Just put new strings on this last night and its sounding hollow-licious.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

when i originally posted in this thread i didn't actually have a semi-hollow at the time. i figured the solid body i had was all i really needed. then a buddy casually mentioned he had this guitar (a dillion 533) he was trying to sell for another guy he knew. it was a set-up, of course. he knew once i played it i would not be able to resist it. the clean sound is more than i knew i could ever have, and the dirty sounds are better too. and that's through my little cube 30. i can't wait till i can buy a tube amp and hear the sounds that come out of it. it's immediately become my #1 because of how sweet it sounds. right now the 12th fret is sitting on it until they get around to setting it up, i am hoping they can make it quicker. that's the only thing about this instrument that i don't like so much. 
i love my dillion otherwise. i am afraid to play other hollowbodies because i suspect i may have trouble resisting them. the hagstrom really is attractive. here is my dillion:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, I couldn't resist this one. Very nice feel. This one seems to be discontinued and not on the Ibanez website, but it's a step in the right direction for semi hollow tone. The jury is still out on the pickups (ie, haven't had them cranked in a band situation but at home they sound great) but it sounds pretty good, plays great, feels super comfy, and looks sharp.

http://www.guitar.com.au/guitars/el...L01&area_id=2&year=2008&cat_id=1&series_id=72

I'm still shopping for a fully hollow archtop.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

And I thought this was going to be an Iron Maiden tribute thread. lol 

Ya, I know it was hollowed not hallowed.  I don't have any but I'd love to have a Gretsch or a Godin semi-hollow body. That's probably the next kind of guitar I'll get.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

My buddy just got hold of a '71 ES 335. All I can say is WOW. The guitar is definitley better than I am a player, can hardley feel the strings beneath your fingers. Plays like BUTTAH!!!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> My buddy just got hold of a '71 ES 335. All I can say is WOW. The guitar is definitley better than I am a player, can hardley feel the strings beneath your fingers. Plays like BUTTAH!!!!


...and probably heavenly tone. Years ago I shared leads with a guy with an early '70s 335 (I played a Tele Deluxe back then) that just sang. That design is one for the ages, isn't it!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

listen too my semi ..335 Dearmond starfire

YouTube - summertime blues.wmv


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Presto1202 said:


> And I thought this was going to be an Iron Maiden tribute thread. lol
> 
> Ya, I know it was hollowed not hallowed.


i would have thought more people would think of alice cooper's song by that title


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Man, I woke up this morning with no notion of getting a new guitar. The bride mentions that she noticed a couple of guitars advertised on her work classified ads. She can smell a deal. 

Long story short, I bought a used, but mint, black Gretsch Electromatic like this: G5120 Electromatic® Hollow Body by Gretsch® Electric Guitars Purchased at 3 pm, soundchecked at 5 pm, gigged at 6 pm (to 9ish). At first break I did a quick setup, moving the bridge to set the intonation, and raising it slightly on the treble side. I'd forgotten just how much I like a Bigsby. I played the Godin Progression for part of the night, but really dug the Gretsch.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Forgot about this thread. Here are my latest entries. 1962 Gretsch Tennessean and 2009 Rickenbacker 330/12 aka my Byrds Starter Kit


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Haven't bought a guitar for a while and you guys have to post pics of your Gretschs. If they were solid bodied I'd be ok but they're hollow bodied. Damn. Nice looking guitars. Wonder what I can find in this area on a Sunday.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's one for the lefty crowd and my latest score - a heritage millennium semi.
http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg76/rockinbluesfan/IMG_0151.jpg
http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg76/rockinbluesfan/IMG_0163.jpg


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I forgot to put up a photo of mine...yes, it's a semi hollow. You have played this one mooh.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Very cool thread with some really nice guitars!

I have two semis and one in progress. No hollowbody though.
I find the 335 style a bit big, so a 339 would be a better fit, I'd think.

This was an impulse buy a few years ago, when I went in to the music store for a couple of Strat trem springs....


















I snagged this one in the forum last year...


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Man, I woke up this morning with no notion of getting a new guitar. The bride mentions that she noticed a couple of guitars advertised on her work classified ads. She can smell a deal.
> 
> Long story short, I bought a used, but mint, black Gretsch Electromatic like this: G5120 Electromatic® Hollow Body by Gretsch® Electric Guitars Purchased at 3 pm, soundchecked at 5 pm, gigged at 6 pm (to 9ish). At first break I did a quick setup, moving the bridge to set the intonation, and raising it slightly on the treble side. I'd forgotten just how much I like a Bigsby. I played the Godin Progression for part of the night, but really dug the Gretsch.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Great score, mooh. I have always loved the look of those Electromatics. Always reminds me of George Harrison in the early days of the Beatles.

BD


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I started out with a semi hollow and things just proceeded from their. My first decent guitar back in 69 was a Fender Coronado II and in 83 I bought my Ibanez Artist AM205. Fact is the Ibanez turned out to be such a stellar guitar that for many years I just didn't see the point in considering any other options. Today I have 4 Teles and a Les Paul and even though I am a big fan of those guitars after these many years I still feel most at home on the semis and hollows.

1969 - Fender Coronado II









1983 - IBANEZ ARTIST AM205


















GRETSCH TENNESSEE ROSE









GIBSON ES137









YAMAHA SA2200


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Very cool thread with some really nice guitars!
> 
> I have two semis and one in progress. No hollowbody though.
> I find the 335 style a bit big, so a 339 would be a better fit, I'd think.
> ...


I had a Dot Studio. Great guitar in a lot of ways. I always meant to replace the pickups with Seymour Duncan P-Rails but never got around to it. The original machine heads were some sort of Pings, total crapola, but I replaced them with Gotoh 510s in smokey black chrome. The literature said that guitar should have been equiped with Grovers (if I remember correctly) but it wasn't. I gigged it quite a lot, great for classic rock and blues stuff. Wish I had kept it but I was horny for something else at the time. Mine had a finish flaw so it was a factory second or whatever the terminology is, not that it affects performance at all. I would recommend this for anyone.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Beachbum,

Love your collection of semi's, especially the Ibanez models. I recently got this AM400 and it is just about all I play now.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Big_Daddy said:


> Beachbum,
> 
> Love your collection of semi's, especially the Ibanez models. I recently got this AM400 and it is just about all I play now.




Nice ones like that aren't easy to find. Congrats


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

It's not technically "mine," but my partner's dad has lent us his '61 RI Epiphone Casino. It's a fantastic playing and sounding guitar and I love the way it looks. My only qualm about it is that the cutaways are tiny and it's hard to get up past the 15th fret, but I guess this wasn't made for wanking


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Big_Daddy said:


> Beachbum,
> 
> Love your collection of semi's, especially the Ibanez models. I recently got this AM400 and it is just about all I play now.


Cool Stetsbar. How does it perform compared to other vibratos?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Cool Stetsbar. How does it perform compared to other vibratos?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Mooh,

I really like it. It slides front to back on its own plate, was easy to install, set up and intonate and it stays in tune. Plus, no alterations of the guitar were required. If I ever decide to remove it, the value of the guitar won't be affected. Plus, Eric Stets is a great guy to deal with.

Cheers,
BD


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I've owned a few, the first 2 were more LP/335 hybrids as they had one-piece carved mahogany backs with maple tops vs traditional semi-hollow construction.

Late 90s Guild Bluesbird: single cutaway, no F-holes, emerald green curly maple top w/ Duncan P-90s
Gibson CS-356: smaller 339 sized body, ruby red flamey maple top, ebony board & gold hardware (my GF at the time was very upset when I traded away "Reddie")
ES-339: red plain top w/ Sheptones (currently in the more skilled hands of another GCer)
1972 Fender Tele Thinline: natural ash w/ blackguard, love those Wide Rangers - - the neck is a fat blues tone, the bridge does great crunchy rock bridge & they play together so nice, instant clean w/ a depth & shimmer that is absolutely gorgeous
1981 Gibson ES-335TD (porn below)

1981 ES-335TD picture by RoryFan72 - Photobucket

I'm down to the 335 & Thinline & have been thinking it's time to move one. Although the coil tap on the 335 makes it an incredibly versatile guitar, the Tele is winning because we're the same age. Now if I could find a 72 LP Custom that weighed less than 10 lbs or a 72 strat that didn't suck a** that would be another story......


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow, what a cool old thread. Some really nice guitars here. Being into Rockabilly I've got a soft spot for hollow bodies. My main guitar is a Sparrow Big Daddy. It's basicly a copy of a Gretsch Country Club. It's got Kent Armstrong P-90s in it, Grover tuners, and a Bigsby. Plays freaking great, and sounds awesome. Eventually I'd like to aquire a Gretsch 6120 and Gibson ES125. Here's my Sparrow. http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c81/gixxed/Guit-Boxstuff002re-sized.jpg


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Petey D said:


> Wow, what a cool old thread. Some really nice guitars here. Being into Rockabilly I've got a soft spot for hollow bodies. My main guitar is a Sparrow Big Daddy. It's basicly a copy of a Gretsch Country Club. It's got Kent Armstrong P-90s in it, Grover tuners, and a Bigsby. Plays freaking great, and sounds awesome. Eventually I'd like to aquire a Gretsch 6120 and Gibson ES125. Here's my Sparrow. http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c81/gixxed/Guit-Boxstuff002re-sized.jpg


Very nice. There was a time when the local mom'n'pop music shop carried Sparrows and I got to play a few. The ones I liked tended to be on the heavy side but otherwise very playable. Sparrow went out of business? Is that correct?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I love me a semi-hollow.

fell in love with them really only because of mister Dave Grohl.

To be perfectly honest, when I first bought one, I couldn't tell the difference between a strat, a paul or a semi hollow. however, now, I definitely can. 

I find my es-339 a little more a articulate and thinner than my pauls and they sound great overdriven. the neck in my 339 is really woody as well. they have a great airy clairty to them.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a solid body, a semi-hollow body and a hollowbody. I like them all for different reasons. One of the things I like about the hollow body, is that I can get it to sound like a acoustic electric on steroids, don't know how else to describe it.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Mooh said:


> Very nice. There was a time when the local mom'n'pop music shop carried Sparrows and I got to play a few. The ones I liked tended to be on the heavy side but otherwise very playable. Sparrow went out of business? Is that correct?Peace, Mooh.


Yeah, from what I've been told, Sparrow went into receivership several months ago. The remaining stock and parts are now in the custody of Anchor Guitar Studio. I've had some corespondence with Anchor, and they seem to be a pretty decent type of orgainzation. Link: Anchor Guitar Studios | studio + sales + repairs + social


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Sad story,
Back in the day (30 years ago or so) I needed cash. I put my Ovation Eclipse guitar up for consignment at a local music store. I solved my financial issue and went back to the store about two months later to get my guitar and they were closed and boarded up. A call to the police did nothing. So I lost my guitar, and never saw it again.
If you're not familiar with this guitar it looks like a jet black ES335. Only about 100 or so were made, and one sold recently for nearly $1200.00.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Sad story indeed. Sux.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lately I do most of my pickn n' grinnin acoustically. I found the Tele just wasn't loud enough. My Gretsch Tenn Rose fits the bill nicely. Plugged in, the Gretsch has a wonderful sound - fits my style beautifully.


----------

